# Problem with the BCM4328 native Hybrid-Broadcom wifi driver

## Avale

Hey all,

I'm using a MacBook-Pro (Santa Rosa) and have a issue with the broadcom wifi driver. I would like to use the native driver for the wifi-chip which was released by Broadcom. I have followed the official Broadcom and the Gentoo-Wiki guide for building the kernel module (Both guides are more or less the same).

Just to shwo you what i did, i will post the link for those pages:

Broadcom: http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt

Gentoo-Wiki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Apple_Macbook#WLAN

Everything works out pretty well and the module was successfully build. After i load the module the wireless-adapter shows up when i type ifconfig -a (When i remove it, the adapter disappears).

But now the point is this, i can't set a essid or scan for networks in the area. I got some errors when i try to configure the card with iwconfig or iwlist.

(Don't be confused about the name eth1, its the wifi card)

```

iwconfig eth1 essid test

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.

```

```

iwlist scan eth1

eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument

```

Some Information about the System (If you need more just order it and i will prevent them for you)

MacBook Pro (Santa Rosa/V3)

Vanilla-Source 2.6.28.4

Broadcom-hybrid-x86_32-v5_10_27_14 driver

lspci

```

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 05)

```

dmesg for modprobe wl (wl is the name of the kernel module)

```

wl 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

wl 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

eth1: Broadcom BCM4328 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.27.14

```

ifconfig eth1

```

eth1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:E9:E6:B6:98

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:3

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16

```

iwconfig eth1

```

eth1    IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:14 Mb/s   Tx-Power:off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Managementmode:All packets received

          Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

When i run iwconfig eth1 essid test or iwlist eth1 scan there are no errors on dmesg.

I can can run iwconfig eth1 mode or iwconfig eth1 nickname with no errors.

I have already tried it with the 2.6.27-r3-gentoo and the 2.6.28 kernel and still got the same errors.

Has anyone a idea how to fix this problem?

Thanks your your help in advance!

Greets

P.S. There are a few posts in the internet by some ubuntu users, which have the same problem but no solutions. For the moste people (also MacBookPro users) the driver works well)

----------

## Avale

Anyone?

----------

## keet

I don't have any Apple computers, but I do have a Cardbus-based Linksys card that has the BCM4328 chip, and it's working.  Are you still having this problem?  Maybe I could help.  I installed it using the broadcom-sta drivers.

----------

